# Electric Car racing associations?



## Mikeev (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I am getting ready to drag race my EV and need more info on racing clubs. I joined NHRA, IHRA, ECEDRA and some local clubs in my State, but would like info on all clubs available. Please don't mention NEDRA, I joined their Yahoo Group to ask a few questions before I committed to joining and all I got was threats and attacks???? They seem to have thin skin. My questions were about purses and events and they flipped on me, not very professional if you ask me. Anyways, what else is out there?

Mike


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Mikeev said:


> I am getting ready to drag race my EV and need more info on racing clubs.


Hi Mike,

Welcome to forum. There are not many drag race EVs and few clubs featuring them. You might try EAA, http://www.electricauto.org/ Maybe they have a club in your area and can help you.

What is your EV? Can you post the details and photos?



> Please don't mention NEDRA


And yet you mention them 

Good luck,

major


----------

